# Arto 69GL (2003) Waste Water valve stuck?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Waste Water valve does not close when external lever is moved to horizontal position.

Observing inside waste tank the arm does rotate, so no mechanical disconnect.

Any ideas?

There is a knurled fitting attaching the waste pipe but it looks as though there is no movement to undo this.

Thought I would try for advice before I do something inappropriate.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have not had any response to the above enquiry.

Has anyone got any recommendations for MH repairers nearish to London who might have N+B experience. Telford is a long way and speaking to their Service Mamager it is possible that they have not dealt with this problem before.

Any help welcome

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gaspode has an Arto, and is pretty handy with mechanical gadgetry.

He'll be on later.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*I am just trying to revive this Post, because until problem is solved I am basically 'grounded'*

I have gleaned some info on this grey-waste drain valve. I understand that there is a butterfly valve in the pipe and that a possible fault with it is lack of lubrication. I am envisaging a butterfly edged by a 'o' ring, which may have lost elasticity.

There seems to be a housing aft of the tank, which seems to be attached by a knurled collar to the outlet pipe from the tank.

Has anyone had any experience of dis-assembling this, and am I right in my understanding of the mechanism and the likely cause of the problem?


----------

